# Test Only Smog Check.....Anyone Have a hookup



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

PM Me if you guys can get a good deal on it. Thanx guys


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

boris..

test only? or just a smog ?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

vodKa....check wiht nizmo559. here out in the central valley there might be a spot for you boosters and juicers....or mooders....or phucked up car drivers.

hows that kat going...did you ever get a fmic. i have a fmic from a mitsu conquest. or starion. wtf. if you wanna buy it let me know and ill give you a price...maybe even skip shipping if you come to the central valley again from something.

wel...ttyl pm me. i dont come ontop pages often


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

The kat is under the knife, but should be done soon. I did actually get a FMIC, from a nissan avenir (keeping it nissan & ghetto.) Damn, cent. valley, that's a drive for me. I was hoping for much closer. Oh well, if nothing else comes up.


----------



## SR20_Xe (Aug 22, 2003)

vodKA said:


> PM Me if you guys can get a good deal on it. Thanx guys


Boris,
you might wanna check with rsenal. going to help me out.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Man, this information would have been helpful like 6 months ago. I had to go to a test only site for my B13 with I/H/E and it didn't pass the visual or tail pipe test. After going thru some troubles and taking my car to some shop, it ended costing me around 300 bucks to get my car passing the tail pipe test. My car still didn't pass the visual, but I think they felt sorry for me or something. Anyways, CARB approved parts are extremely good, especially when your dad throws away your stock parts.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey boris the smog to is 200bux and u dont have to take ur car.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

rsenal200sx said:


> hey boris the smog to is 200bux and u dont have to take ur car.


do you think you can help my friend out as well? he has a MR2 w/ a jdm 3s-gte and a turbo upgrade (and no cat). so his car will definitely not pass. that would be great if your hook can do it for 200 and w/o my friend bringing his car. email me your # so i can call you up for the info. thanks dude.

btw, my email is [email protected]


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

my cousin just smogged his car in fresno and he doesnt need to tak ehis car.....great...200 bucks here too


----------



## 96SER96 (Nov 18, 2003)

Where you guys getting these at? Definitely gonna need one next year! $200 ain't bad. PM me w/ info. Thanks.


----------

